# If it's not one thing...(graphic)



## EckoMac (Jun 1, 2012)

I swear, I haven't had to take Ecko to the vet for over 3 months now. He has been perfectly healthy. Now all of a sudden...

















He was expressed about 2 months ago. This is soft, and seems attached to the skin. 

Of course, as soon as his armpit starts to look really good I bathe him and notice this thing on his butt. 

Any suggestions, or advice is welcome. I made an appointment for the vet for Saturday morning. Poor guy is falling apart.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i don't know, but that almost looks like an ingrown hair that got infected or an abscess...

his anus looks a little puffy too...maybe the same thing from the arm pit is going on there, too?


----------



## EckoMac (Jun 1, 2012)

It's not the armpit thing. Almost positive that was a sting or bug bite.
He is rubbing his butt on the floor a lot these days. I thought he was just having fun (his lipstick pops out sometimes), then I find this lump. 
He puffs his tater when you grab his tail and pull it up. It's all pretty tightly connected. Tail to tater. It's a little pink and slightly irritated because I've tugged his tail up several times by the time I took the pic. Washing his bum (he hates that) then showing the GF (she was more then slightly grossed out) then again for the lovely pics (Gf was rather displeased at playing paparazzi for his butt).
The vet I'm sure will be happy to charge me hundreds of dollars to poke and prod at my poor boys behind. They will of course offer 3 or four different kinds of meds and something holistic that they can over charge me for. I guess I'm over due. I've had several solid months of paying back my Care Credit Card. I'm overdue to recharge it.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i'd do what you were doing for his armpit and warm compresses to see if the soft thing comes to a head...

knowing me, though, i'd go to the vet.....only because it gives me pleasure to find out my dog doesn't have mange, he's just shedding.


----------



## EckoMac (Jun 1, 2012)

I went to the vet. She said watch it for a couple of weeks. She didn't want to aspirate it because of where it was. It's went away on it's own. It must have just been an ingrown hair, or bug bite. I'm paranoid. He was very patient with me poking at his butt so much. LOL! 
Thanks again for the support.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Glad it turned out to be nothing. Maybe he sat on a bee!!!!!!!


----------

